# No OTA Guide Data



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

My 622 was hooked up today and activated by technician, 8 days after I received it.
Technician agreed with me that I could have hooked it up myself 8 days ago and he
was not really needed. 

There is no OTA guide data. My Philadelphia locals do not map down. They are
stuck at 8150. Called tech support and they said that no 622's have OTA guide data.
"This might be a software upgrade in the future to give guide data for OTA". Is this
true? Is no one getting guide data for OTA? Is everyone's locals mapping down?
This is 921 all over again.

I have scanned my OTA locals in a couple of times. The 622 does not find WHYY, 
channel 12 (PBS) and WTXF channel 29 (FOX). Granted these channels have weak
signals but my 921 found them. I have a Sony HDD-500. Both digital channel 12
and 29 come in on the Sony HDD-500 hooked up to the same antenna. I have
perfect reception with the Sony HDD-500 on these two channels with virtually no
dropouts. The 622 found WPHL channel 17, but I cannot get reception with the
622. Always get that yellow message box, no signa. The Sony HDD-500 picks up
channel 17 and there is no dropouts.

How is OTA working for everyone else with the 622?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

You can get the SD locals to map down by selecting SD Priority in the menus, but you should have guide data, maybe it's taking a bit to match up. But since the philly HD locals are already uplinked they showed be turned on this week or the next


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

People are getting OTA guide data if they are subscribed to locals. I assume from your post that you are subscribed to locals. So what you were told is not correct. Might be specific to your location, but people are getting OTA guide data for their units. 

As to the two channels you are not locking on.. What happens when you try to manually add them. Is the signal fluctuating or is it solid by getting no picture?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I subscribe to locals solely for the guide data yet my Fox station and my PBS station (with 3 subs) fail to map. Is this a 622 issue or a PSIP issue with the stations. As DISH seems to completely ignore PSIP info, I fear it's related to the 622.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* apparently uses the PSIP information to start the mapping process. Perhaps your local station isn't sending the call sign E* expects to see?


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I get signal strength of zero on WTXF Fox 29 (UHF channel 42) and signal strength
of zero on WHYY PBS 12 (UHF channel 55) when I try to add manually. On my Sony
HDD 500, I am getting a perfect picture on both stations. On WPHL Channel 17 (WB),
the 622 found it, but cannot get a picture. On my Sony HDD, I get a perfect picture.

I get no guide information. I have checked and unchecked the SD button. This is the
921 all over again. I wish I had my 921 back.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I do subscribe to locals. My locals are still up in 8150.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hound.. Is your 622 picking up any other OTA channels. I take it that you are using the exact same cabeling for the Sony and the 622 when you are describing your experience. Can you describe your configuration a bit better. The fact that the 622 is showing no signal is interesting.

I have to assume you are entering in 55 and not 12 and 42 and not 29 when adding the channels manually. 

How many channels of OTA are you getting? Are you seeing slots in the EPG with call letters? Can you describe more what you are actually getting. The SD priority is to do mapping down but you should still get channels that look something like 012-00 etc. Well that is atleast what I a get with my 921 and 811.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Ron, Yes my 622 is picking up other OTA channels. I am using the exact same
cabeling for the Sony and the 622. I have a Winegard 9095 UHF antenna with an
amplifier and coax cable. The 622 is picking up CBS, ABC, NBC, NJNetwork (PBS),
Philadelphia WYBE (PBS) and Telemundo. The 622 scanned in WB, but cannot get a
picture. I am adding 55 and 42 when adding the channels manually. The no
signal is suprising. With the 921, the signal on these two stations bounced around
from 0 to 70.

I am seeing slots in the EPG with call letters. Total channels scanned in, including
subchannels is 26. I have checked the SD priority and my locals are at 8150.
I am not getting 012-00. I am getting WCAU 03-01 (CBS), etc. There is no 03-00


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

012-00 was just an example. Was trying to get a feel for where you looking at in the EPG. 921 is also not getting the channels. Well the 622 did not provide less support in that area then. (I know not what you wanted to here). 

So to sum it up.. (Sorry if I repeating myself. Just want to make sure we get the details down).

1) You are not getting any OTA EPG guide information for your configuration though you do sub to locals. I assume with the 921 the EPG did contain OTA information. 

2) The 622 does not give you the channels that the 921 did not. I Understand your 921 comment now. My guess is the 921 and the 622 are more multi-path senstive than your Sony. Might want to check out avsforum for your area and see if others are having similar issues. Also, How far are you from the tower? Do you have a attuentor on the line and have you tried that to see if you can pick those channels up by adjusting it. Even though your Sony is picking things up nicely, you might have to do something external to correct this. OTA is definitely an art not a science. 

2) You are not getting a -00 channel. That is usually where you see the SD channels mapped from what I read and my experience. It almost sounds like the 622 does not think you are sub to locals or possible it thinks you are in another area. 

Since I don't have knowledge on how that logic works.. Wonder if someone in the Philly area is getting EPG guide info for their OTA locals. It almost seems that either this is a mis-match between the OTA channels and the Dish locals that are provided by Dish or there is an issues with the 622 and your area. If you got EPG guide info with your 921 and you are seeing the same locals as you did with the 921 it would point strongly to a EPG bug. I would report it to Dish.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Well I will chime in. I am in Philly and I am getting all the channels and OTA Guide since I do subscribe to E* locals. All my signals are very high the only intresting thing I have seen is that when we had been watching _Dancing with the Stars_ when they would go to interview, and only during interview we would have massive macro-blocking, but thats an issue for another thread.

As mentioned I am getting 3,6,10,12,17,29,48,57,65 and a few others that I deleted and all the useless substations. I think you may have an issue with your actual 622 as mine has worked pretty much flawlessly for over 2 weeks now.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Ron, Yes I did get OTA guide with my 921 and I sub to Philadelphia locals. 
The 622 does not give me a few OTA channels that I was able to get with
my 921. The 921 did pick up Fox (29) and PBS (12). With the 921, I sometimes
got a good signal. But many times the signal bounced from 0 to 70. In the
summer and fall, the signal was generally 62 to 70 all the time. With the 622,
the signal is zero. My Philly locals are not mapping down in my EPG. They stay
at 8150, 8151, etc.

That is my question as well. Am I the only one in the Philly area not getting
EPG for my OTA channels? Is any else's channels mapping down to 3,6, 10, 12,
etc.?


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I am about 39 miles from the tower. I have an amplifier on the line. Is that the
same as an attenuator?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

James Long said:


> E* apparently uses the PSIP information to start the mapping process. Perhaps your local station isn't sending the call sign E* expects to see?


How can I find exactly what format or info E* is looking for? If someone can provide that I will take it to the station. Otherwise, it a finger-pointing excercise.


----------



## DucTape (Feb 18, 2006)

Hound said:


> I get signal strength of zero on WTXF Fox 29 (UHF channel 42) and signal strength
> of zero on WHYY PBS 12 (UHF channel 55) when I try to add manually. On my Sony
> HDD 500, I am getting a perfect picture on both stations. On WPHL Channel 17 (WB),
> the 622 found it, but cannot get a picture. On my Sony HDD, I get a perfect picture.
> ...


Well if it helps you wouldn't have guide data with your 921 either.:nono2:


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I had guide data for all channels with the 921


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Hound said:


> I am about 39 miles from the tower. I have an amplifier on the line. Is that the
> same as an attenuator?


No, an attenuator reduces the signal. Sometimes one is needed if the signal is too strong and overdriving the frontend of the receiver.
An amplifier is usually needed to drive the signal over a long stretch of cable to the receiver. A really good, low noise one is always preferred as a cheap one just amplifies and adds noise to the signal. CM7777 is considered one of the best.
For your problem I would try removing the amplifier from the system to see what happens.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hound said:


> Ron, Yes I did get OTA guide with my 921 and I sub to Philadelphia locals.
> The 622 does not give me a few OTA channels that I was able to get with
> my 921. The 921 did pick up Fox (29) and PBS (12). With the 921, I sometimes
> got a good signal. But many times the signal bounced from 0 to 70. In the
> ...


Well the fact that the 622 gives you 0 and the 921 bounces sometime could be the same thing but the 622 just handles it differently. Do you still have your 921? If so how is it behaving now? Grandude as a good suggestion and getting an attuentor is a something else you can try. Allow you to tune things a bit and might get those two channels to lock.

Are you getting guide information in 003-01 and 006-01? Mapping down to 3, 6, 10 is different than having OTA get filled with guide information provided by the locals. Also find it strange you don't see 003-00, when you have "SD only" set in your local OTA mapping.

So lets start at the basics.

1) Are you seeing Guide data in 003-01? 
2) What are you getting for program information in 003-01
3) Do you see 003-00 with local data. (If not. enable SD Only in your local configuration and see if it appears.

Picture might be worth a 1000 words here. I get the impression we are discussing mutiple issues and that might be the source of confusion at least from my end.

Ghost.. are in the philly area. Same area as Hound? Do you have a 622 and are you seeing guide info filled in for your OTA channels? If so, I am baffelled and starting to wonder if there is a configuration to indicate mapping that Honds account might be missing. (wild guess).

If you both are pulling from the same tower, Have the same receiver, and subscribe to the same locals and one gets it but the other does not. That I would consider very strange. So lets see if we can validate commonality here.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> Picture might be worth a 1000 words here. I get the impression we are discussing mutiple issues and that might be the source of confusion at least from my end.


I think you are correct. We are discussing mutiple issues. For a lot of us the issue is no listings on most of the digital OTA channels (image attached).


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Will it be six months, nine months, never?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

never?????????????????


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Define the problem ---
Do you subscribe to sat locals (if not you need to to get EPG data)
Are you getting absoluely no EPG data for any of your OTAs? Or are you complaining about additional subchannels or an odd channel with no EPG?
Have you answered all these questions in another thread? If so why are you starting another one?


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

As JL says, what problem? My guide works perfectly (I subscribe to locals). We need a little more info to help.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Figured it made sense to merge these threads. Hounds issues does seem more extreme than what others are seeing in terms of mapping. Their are definitely mapping holes in the EPG depending on what DMA you are located in. 

Notice something about Princeton-NJ with Phili DMA. Not having a clue what the East coast is like in terms of who gets what. Is this a normal configuration? People in NJ getting Phili DMA? My guess is Hound, that this should be reported to Dish and a ticket opended. It is one thing to have wholes in your EPG mapping and to some extent it is expected, however missing all channels is either a case of not having a standard use case Dish is addressing or there is something else wrong here. From posts above, Ghost is getting his phili channels mapped so I think we need to look at some other factors here. 

What is your Dish configuration and is it normal to have Philli Channels when living in NJ? Question might seem rather stupid, but at this point I am missing some context.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hound said:


> There is no OTA guide data. My Philadelphia locals do not map down. They are stuck at 8150. Called tech support and they said that no 622's have OTA guide data.


My best guess is that they forgot to tell your receiver where it is. Forgetting the OTAs for a moment, the receiver should at least map down your locals. You have them in the EPG in their "home" locations. Not sure how I'd explain that to a tech ...

The tech is wrong about no 622 having OTA guide data. It doesn't take too long to look around DBSTalk and see that most people have it and a few are having problems. You have cleared the hurdles to getting EPG data that we know of, Hound. (Subscribe to locals and have a dish pointed at the satellite your locals are on.)

As long as you are getting NO channels mapped down it appears that your individual receiver is confused. Have you moved (or "moved") DMAs lately? It's possible that the flag that tells your receiver what market to map down isn't matching the Philadelphia channels that you receive. (And if it's set to a market on a dish you don't have that may be the issue with OTAs.)


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

With my 622 I was getting guide data for all four OTA networks xxx-001 which is all I care about. I called dish to turn off the duplicate SAT locals to save the $5/month and then found the OTA guide data was gone. I called Dish and found out I had to have the SAT locals to get local ota guide data. I fail to see the connection between the two but guess Dish can charge what they want. I already pay $110/month for the HD platinum, what's another $5.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Connection is that both of them use the same EPG data source and Dish made this a requirement on all DVRs and is now making it on new HD receivers also. 

James.. You are thinking along the same lines. Based on what Hound described that only conclusion I could come to based on the fact Ghost gets his, is that Dish does not have his box set correctly for the DMA or there is something else having to do with his location that is preventing the mapping to occur.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> Connection is that both of them use the same EPG data source and Dish made this a requirement on all DVRs and is now making it on new HD receivers also.


Yes, that is true but 622 owners (and potential owners) should know that as long as they are subscribing to a local package (via DISH) you will (or should) get EPG data on all your OTA digital channels. I get OTA digital channels from outside my DMA and some of them (the xxx-01 channels) have complete guide data. The xxx-00 satellite delivered SD stations are not listed in the EPG since I don't subscribe to them (and DISH isn't allowed to offer them in this DMA).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Interesting Bill. Very interesting. I was not aware of that and if this is true then I can't explain why Hound is not getting EPG info into his OTAs.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> Interesting Bill. Very interesting. I was not aware of that and if this is true then I can't explain why Hound is not getting EPG info into his OTAs.


Yes, I found that interesting too. Some other information that I'll add (may help in the future) is that the guide data was not available for the stations after I scanned for them early in the afternoon. It was not available until the next morning after the nightly download. This all started on Saturday. I adjusted my outdoor OTA antenna to see if I could pull in the FOX station from Dayton, Oh. In my DMA, Cincinnati, the local FOX station pre-empts shows like American Idol, 24, House for basketball so I wanted to get Dayton's FOX. It turned out that the Dayton FOX digital station is fairly low power right now so I was not able to get it but I was able to pull in other stations from Dayton (from over 50 miles away according to http://www.antennaweb.org). The next morning all the Dayton xxx-01 stations had EPG data. I was a little surprised at that. It appears that once the 622 knows about a station it looks in the nightly download for guide information about that station. That could be why we aren't seeing data for ALL the digital stations. It could be that there just isn't room for all of them in the nightly download.

It sure would be interesting to talk to someone in DISH's engineering department that knows how the OTA guide works. The CSRs that I have talked to don't seem to have the correct information. One of them told me "it comes from the OTA antenna" (I guess she was thinking PSIP data) but, I think we can safely say, that isn't so. Another told me that "none of the OTA stations will have guide data" and we know that isn't true.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Would be very interesting indeed to have a description on the details. Hmmm.. 

So to summarize what we know. 

1) Hound is showing Philly local SD channels in guide . 
2) The SD channels are not mapping down to the 0xx-00 slots with HD Prioity and SD only selected. (What setting are you currently set to Hound?)
3) No OTA channels are getting populated with guide information. 
4) Some OTA channels are not locking. 

Based on Bill's experience, I am tending to lean away from the wrong DMA setting. The fact Ghost is getting EPG info keeps ringing in my ears. 

Well lets cover the bases. Do you know your configuration? What Sats do you have coming in?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bill R said:


> Yes, that is true but 622 owners (and potential owners) should know that as long as they are subscribing to a local package (via DISH) you will (or should) get EPG data on all your OTA digital channels. I get OTA digital channels from outside my DMA and some of them (the xxx-01 channels) have complete guide data.


It is the same on the ViP-211 receivers as well. I have one out of market OTA that I can get -- when I first locked it in I had no EPG data, but after the nightly EPG download I got full EPG details for it as well.

But - if I didn't subscribe to my own locals I'd get no OTA EPG and if I disconnected the satellite my locals are on (105°) I lose OTA EPG.

BTW: The SD version of the extra channel I get is on 121° --- I don't need that satellite to get the EPG for the station I just need the extra satellite MY locals are on.

I'm still leaning on the "wrong DMA" since his normal SD satellite locals are not mapped down.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

You could be right James. Definitely worth a phone call to see about it. But he does get his SD locals for the DMA though. That is what was making me lean away from that as a possibility.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Authorization" for locals is separate than the "flag" that maps it down. (I recall a few threads where people changed DMAs and their old locals remained active for a while until all the authorizations were corrected.)

The question remains - how do you explain this to a E* tech without them being confused. I'd lean toward complaining that my receiver wasn't mapping down my satellite SD locals (something that has been reported and fixed for many years) instead of on a complaint of no OTA mapping (a new problem techs may not have learned how to solve yet).


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

With my 921 I have locals from dish on 119, I also pick up (ota) stations from near by DMA that has locals on 105 I did not get EPG for the near by dma till I put up a SD for 105.
With my 622 I get EPG for OTA from near by DMA without 105 dish.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Ron,

I have tried both HD priority and SD only. I am currently set to HD priority. In my EPG,
I have Philadelphia HD locals at 6353, etc and Philadelphia SD locals at 8150, etc with full guide information. No mapping. My OTA locals have no guide information and
are mapped at 3-1, 6-1, etc. With my 921, I had guide information for all OTA locals mapped at 3-1, 6-1, etc. With the 921, my Philadelphia SD locals were at 8150, etc


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm considering the 921 to 622 move in April. Can I expect the same sub-par system of mapping on the 622 as I have on the 921?

By the way, I was lucky enough to have a Voom store a mile from my house when they were in business. Wow, they executed local guide mapping really well. They had info for all the Multi-casting channels. Even some of the real oddball stuff. Like PBS's 24/7 HD feed, HD-NET OTA some non-network stations pick up, etc.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hound:

What do you mean the were at 8150. I assume you meant they are at 8150 meaning that you do get them in your guide with the 622. I would scroll back and read James and I's conversation. Might want to try James approach.Worth a try and might be work. Ghost is getting Phili EPG mapping so the guide data is there and it does map down. You also are getting the OTA locals in the EPG guide and your HD locals. Really is starting to smell like a configuration issue from Dish, but could be wrong. The only difference I see is your location vs. Ghosts. Based on Ghost post, I would say that the Phili EPG info is there, but for some reason your box is not mapping. 

One last question... When you set it to SD Only, does your SD channels Map down to the 003-0 slot? Do you ever see a -0 slot? 


Kagato:

Hmmm.. From my experience EPG is very location dependent and I would expect similar results from VOOM, but then again I am pretty sure VOOM did not have the coverage that Dish has. But that is another thread and another story. 

As to your question.. Expectations on a 622 for EPG mapping should be the same as 921 as a baseline in my opinion. So if you are getting poor coverage with the 921 I would not expect that to change. If it improved I would consider it a bonus My 921 and 811 actually provide me with excellent guide coverage. Including PBS.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Ron,

What I meant "were at 8150" is when the 921 was active. The 921 is no longer active. With the 921, they were always at 8150. 

When I set to SD only, the locals stay at 8150. I never get 003-0. 

I do not know how to explain James' solution to a CSR tech. Mapping of Dish locals 
is the problem. MY OTA locals map correctly to 003-1. The problem with OTA locals is no guide data. On my 921, I had OTA guide data. 

I finally got DISH to write this up with the 622, but how long am I going to wait
for a software update? I do not think there is anything else Dish can do, unless
James knows something for me to tell the CSR tech.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The crux of the complaint is "I have my locals at 8150 but they are not mapped down to the low channel number - can you reset or resend whatever command is needed to make that work?"

Forget the OTA EPG issue for the moment - I'd bet that as soon as E* gets the SD mapdown working you will have OTA EPG (like Ghost has).


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I spoke with advanced tech support tonight and the tech told me that if I live in a zip
code that covers two DMA's (which I do, NY and Philadelphia) then the locals will never map down to the low channel number. The locals are permanently stuck at
8150. He said that I would have to wait for a software upgrade to get OTA guide 
data. He said the software is not enabled to read guide data from the four digit channels. He sent an unusual occurence email to engineering. Seems like I will have to wait, just like I did with the 921, until the software was updated. No OTA guide data is a pain in the neck. Pain in the neck setting timers and I have to
go up to the 8150's to set what is on and then go back to the low numbers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They should just tell your receiver that it's in Philly. At least now they have the problem narrowed down to something that can be fixed. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Hound said:


> Pain in the neck setting timers and I have to
> go up to the 8150's to set what is on and then go back to the low numbers.


I recently found out something, which may be something everyone already knows, but it is new to me, and I find it very helpful when setting manual timers this way.
The keypad channel entry works the same on the manual timer channel selection box, as it does on the EPG. It makes moving up and down much faster than using pg/up-pg/dn.
Like I said, y'all probably already know this, but I was happy to discover it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well for the time being Hound if you are getting HD locals for Philli you can use those to record from. Well nice to at least have a root cause to your problem and explains why Ghost does not have the issue.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

In STL, some of the 622's do not receive guide data for the local FOX OTA DT, but there are some subs who do get the data???
The other 3 network OTA DT's populate the guide fine.
Some subs are using 61.5, and some are on 129. Clueless if that would have anything to do with it. It's just odd, some do, and some do not.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Interesting feedback kdg454. The reason I was asking about hounds configuration was I was wondering if it was an issue with what sats you are pointing to. It does not look to be the case. 

Just out of curiosity. The people that did not get OTA guide Data for Fox. Did they show guide data on their SD local FOX channel that they received?


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Advanced tech support called me this morning. They said that in my zip code, the Dish database shows 60 percent in Philadelphia DMA and 39 percent in New York DMA. My guess would be 85 percent Philadelphia DMA and 15 percent New York DMA. However, the Dish engineers have decided that my zip code should map down only New York locals. Philadelphia locals do not map down. He did say to me that Dish was considering changing mapping of local channels from using zip codes for all subscribers to some other method that would eliminate this problem. However, there is no estimated time of when this change will be made, or a decision if Dish decides to actually do it. 
He said that I cannot get OTA guide data until there is a software update to allow
for guide data when the local channels do not map down.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm missing OTA EPG data for my local PBS ... I believe the local station isn't sending the PSIP name that E* expects and it isn't being matched up.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

That seems strange, I get EPG from 3 dmas on my 622. The only ota that does not have EPG is a PBS stations that is not carried by Dish in a nearby DMA


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't believe that it is the "name" that display in the guide that they are matching, but some other PSIP field that doesn't display. My PBS and CBS both show the same call letters for their .1 and .2 stations. Tthe EPG for 6.1 and 13.1 says Digital Service and it puts the analog info onto their .2 subchannels in the Guide. That could be just displaying it on the "last" KVIE or KOVR. The SF PBS shows 9.1 to be KQED and 9.2 to be ENCO, but the EPG info for 9.2 is what matches the analog 9.0. 9.1 that is off air in the daytime is their KQED-HD channel but DISH does match the programming up correctly in the Guide. They manage to match those up eventhough the "name" would SEEM to be wrong.

Nothing to cite, but it behaves as if there is some non-displayed unique value in the PSIP data that DISH uses to match to Tribune supplied guide data. There were some situations where one person got guide data for a particular channel and someone else didn't, but when the person getting the data removed and re-added the channel, they LOST what they had previously. Could also be someone that hasn't been getting it could get it if they delete and add back by transmit channel number. It might not give a different "name" to display, but still get some other value that does/doesn't match what DISH expects. Certainly wouldn't help kdg454/Hound issue though.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The 'lost' data issue (for removing a channel and re-adding it) may be a side effect of when the EPG is updated. The last station I added didn't get the EPG mapped until after the overnight EPG update.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Interesting feedback kdg454. The reason I was asking about hounds configuration was I was wondering if it was an issue with what sats you are pointing to. It does not look to be the case.
> 
> Just out of curiosity. The people that did not get OTA guide Data for Fox. Did they show guide data on their SD local FOX channel that they received?


Yes, the guide data for the local SAT FOX SD is there in both the 8xxx and mapped down channel.
This morning, I was able to get the local OTA FOX DT data to populate the EPG.
The thought that a recent install yielded the data, and the older ones did not, got me wondering. As you said, I don't think it has anything to do with the satellites being accessed.
I did not check the EPG prior to this, so I am not certain if perhaps it somehow got fixed overnight, but I doubt it, s/w is still the same.

This morning, with the machine sitting in its overnight stand-by, I switched the 2 SAT inputs, powered on, deleted the local FOX DT from locals, which updates locals memory, ran check-switch, which, in turn, re-acquires Sat's, and re-downloads EPG data. In the past, I had deleted and re-added the local FOX DT without running the check-switch, or switching the SAT inputs, which did not resolve the issue.
Once back up, I re-added the local FOX DT, and there it was....full guide data for the local FOX DT. First time since I installed the 622 on the 16th I've had it. Also the first time since the initial install another check-switch has been run. Seems like it either missed something during the initial install, or something to do with PSIP's has been updated since the initial install. Either way, it's fixed.

Even more important, when the wife finds out she can now set up her DishPass for her FOX show....gunna be a good night :grin:


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Local sub required for OTA EPG? I thought that was a 921 problem. If it's still true for the 622, I may stick with my owned 921. Lowest price all digital yada, yada. More fees and caveats than a cell phone service!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It's a standard rule now. All the new receivers will require locals subscriptions to get EPG data.


----------



## crazypat (Mar 10, 2006)

I guess I'm another one of the unlucky ones. I subscribe to my SD locals yet I get no EPG data for my off airs. My 811 was the same way. From what I read I was looking forward to EPG data for OTA on the 622. Oh well.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

James Long said:


> It's a standard rule now. All the new receivers will require locals subscriptions to get EPG data.


It really pi$$es me off how Dish keeps finding new ways to add fees, but they still maintain that they are the lowest price all digital yada yada. Once you factor in the $1000 people spent for a 921 or $650 for a 942, and they are only good for one to two years, now they want at least another $100 to lease a 622. This amounts to a lot of money that could have been used in cost comparisons. What could you have gotten with cable if you added the $50 a month to your current bill.

If I was willing to give up by 921, what is the minimum "fees", including access fee (will not get bronze), PVR fees, EPG guide "fee", and rental? Is it $22 plus the cost of AT60? Total minimum of $54 for AT60 on a 622? Not to mention the $100 AR for the "priveledge" of renting one of their boxes.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I contacted ceo&echostar.com about my missing guide data.

They said non of my channels are in my DMA. Boy how wrong are they.
I am missing lots of Guide data on my 942

Since we are paying $5 a month for Locals and the Guide Data, I think there should be a credit of some kind. I suggest everyone contact Dish and ask for there guide data to be fixed or that they get some kind of credit.

We are paying for Guide data. When I had Direct TV I had ALL OTA guide data for all channels including all Sub channels.



Details on what is Missing
=============================
DTV OTA 6.2 UPN Omaha
DTV OTA 10.2 UPN Nebraska (DMA 20 miles from my house)

DTV OTA 12.5 PBS HD Nebraska PBS
DTV OTA 12.2 Nebraska PBS PBS-U
DTV OTA 12.3 Nebraska PBS PBS Kids

DTV OTA 26.5 PBS HD Nebraska PBS
DTV OTA 26.2 Nebraska PBS PBS-U
DTV OTA 26.3 Nebraska PBS PBS Kids

DTV OTA 32.1 PBS HD Iowa PBS (DMA 10 miles away)
DTV OTA 32.2 PBS Iowa SD feed 

DTV OTA 36.1 PBS HD Iowa PBS (DMA 10 miles away)
DTV OTA 36.2 PBS Iowa SD feed


----------

